# 6" Home Depot inline fan VS. Blower



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

So home depot sells inline fans for 27.99 that are supposedly 160 CFM, but I am trying to figure out why hydroponic stores sell blowers with similiar CFM rating for like 100.00 more? 

Is home depot's 6" inline fans CFM rating BS? I see an Eclipse High Output CK 6" for 205.95 and it puts out 630 CFM. Are these quiet? How so in comparison to the Home Depot 6" inline fan? 

I guess what I want to know is, would you like to see my anus? And the info about the fans. Thanks.


----------



## SuthernKumfert (Jan 3, 2009)

Khemi said:


> So home depot sells inline fans for 27.99 that are supposedly 160 CFM, but I am trying to figure out why hydroponic stores sell blowers with similiar CFM rating for like 100.00 more?
> 
> Is home depot's 6" inline fans CFM rating BS? I see an Eclipse High Output CK 6" for 205.95 and it puts out 630 CFM. Are these quiet? How so in comparison to the Home Depot 6" inline fan?
> 
> I guess what I want to know is, would you like to see my anus? And the info about the fans. Thanks.


home depot just sells the fans at a general use basis and the hydro store sell similar fans a way higher price because they are a speciality store...i would use the home depot fans at a lesser price...they will do the same thing...


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

the home depot fan is only good for small rooms with not much heat.....if you have heat issues from lots of lights you better get a bigger fan...i use 8" fans goin to change em out to 12"


----------



## SuthernKumfert (Jan 3, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> the home depot fan is only good for small rooms with not much heat.....if you have heat issues from lots of lights you better get a bigger fan...i use 8" fans goin to change em out to 12"


yeah if heat is an issue then tokemasterflex is right but if you just want to move air then the 6" will be fine!


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

heat is an issue. It's like 79-80F in this guys house 24-7


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

How loud is your 8" compared to the Home Depot 6" inline?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 3, 2009)

the home depot fans dont move much air... keep the receipt


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

> the home depot fans dont move much air... keep the receipt


 Thats what I am saying! The web site says 160 CFM, and I am pretty sure fart comes out my ass faster.


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

Can someone who has experience with various fans, suggest the quietest, yet best/efficient fan/brand please


----------



## clovergs99 (Jan 3, 2009)

All i know is that the home depot fans can cool a 400w in a 48"x48"x24" box perfectly.


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

clovergs99 said:


> All i know is that the home depot fans can cool a 400w in a 48&quot;x48&quot;x24&quot; box perfectly.


 It has to be the temps in the rest of the environement. How cool is it in the immediate area around the 48x48x24 cab?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 3, 2009)

You are dealing with two different type of fans. It has nothing to do with "specialty stores" prices. Home depot fans cannot handle ANY static pressure (bends, carbon filters, etc) or it won't move anywhere near its listen cfm. They are basically junk. Buy a real fan from a hydro store or hydro website.

I love my Sunleaves Windtunnel







*Cheap ass Home Depot fan:*


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, take it back! lol


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't believe those inline fans can move anywhere near the air they are advertising in the packaging......... I'm not sure this area of merchandise is government regulated (so they can essentially say whatever they want). 
I use two cheaper 4" Growbright inline 170CFM fans and I've been happy with them.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> You are dealing with two different type of fans. It has nothing to do with "specialty stores" prices. Home depot fans cannot handle ANY static pressure (bends, carbon filters, etc) or it won't move anywhere near its listen cfm. They are basically junk. Buy a real fan from a hydro store or hydro website.
> 
> I love my Sunleaves Windtunnel
> 
> ...


 



the top fan is great...the only thing i'd use the bottom fan for is a booster...put it inline in the middle of long stretches of ducting....if you want a quite fan that moves alot of air be prepared to spend money...canfan's are decently quite...eco plus do the job but a lil more noisy...but none of these could be heard between walls....just make sure you have ducting on both ends and youll be gravy


----------



## Khemi (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks. It's pretty loud for a piece of shit too. I will have him get something along the lines Picasso suggested.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 3, 2009)

here is a pic of some of my intake's and exhaust's


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 3, 2009)

I just worked a 8" Home Depot inline fan 500 cfm into a DIY carbon filter. 6" to 8" reducer... attached to the 8" inline fan... attached to a 8" elbow thats in a straight position... with 2" or bit more of carbon at the bottom of the 'elbow'... that end 'sealed' off with some aluminum window screen mesh. This "500 cfm" fan is deffinitely only blowing about 100cfm after pulling through the 8" diameter 2" slice of carbon at the bottom of the 'can fan'. I'm just using it for back up... ozone generator is primary, but this will come on when temps raise too high and is already attached to a inline duct fan thermostat.

now a Vortex brand or what-have-you would likely still be pulling 350+ cfm (when rated at 460 cfm) if it were going through this same setup.

if you are traveling a short distance in a straight line... you might get away with a 250cfm+ inline Home Depot brand to push the air out of one air cooled ballast.


----------



## submachinegun (Jan 3, 2009)

the home depot fans are just booster fans. I use on for a small 400w closet set-up and it falls short, but still does the job. I will definitely be updating my fan once it starts warming up outside.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think most people underestimate the power of good ventalation, and the fact that it correlates directly to what everyone is concerned about here...YIELD! I always make sure of these things when creating a grow space. It makes everything easier...


----------



## fat sam (Jan 3, 2009)

the best fans on the market is the fantech, they move a lot of air and are whisper quiet the home depot fan wont move anywhere near 160 cfm when its put in some ducting, i had one of those when i first started out to cool my lights and its just not up to the job


----------

